# Flashgot ruft DL Manager nicht auf



## dakta (31. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte mit FlashGot einen Link von Firefox an meinen selbstgeschriebenen DL Manager übergeben. Bei FlashGot gibts so ein Menü wo man andere DL manager hinzufügen kann. Das hab ich auch gemacht aber leider ruft er den einfach nicht aus. Ich denke das Problem liegt daran das es ein Kommandozeilen Downloadmanager ist.. und nein ich möchte kein wget und kein curl...

Ich habe auch schon ein Bash Script als "startdatei" genommen die dann den DL Manager aufruft ...aber geht alles nicht.. was tun?

danke im vorraus!


----------

